# CoDeSys Demo Runtime



## vladi (17 Februar 2008)

Hallo Profis,

CoDeSys 2.3: ich möchte die mitinstallierte Runtime PLCWinNT2.4 zum Testen nutzen(die "normale" Simulation ist klar!).
Dafür muss man im Zielsystem als Target diese PLC auswählen..
Ich habe dort aber nur WAGO Module zur Auswahl  . Und die SoftSPS ist
installiert, lässt sich starten.
Wie geht das?

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## zotos (17 Februar 2008)

Du hast wahrscheinlich das Target noch nicht auf dem Entwicklungssystem installiert. Schau mal im Programmordner von CoDeSys nach "Install Target".


----------



## vladi (17 Februar 2008)

*target*

Hi zotos,
wird wohl so sein, habe ich vermutet. Wo ist denn der SoftSPS Target?
Was für Dateien sin das(Endung)?

V.


----------



## zotos (17 Februar 2008)

Bei mir lautet die Datei: CoDeSysSP_PLCWinNT.trg


----------



## vladi (17 Februar 2008)

*Hmmm*

Hi,
habe die Datei nicht.. .
Muss man das Zeug irgendwie anders installieren..
Ich habe CoDeSys Standardkonfiguration..Mit "richtige" Controller kann
ich arbeiten.

V.


----------



## vladi (17 Februar 2008)

*Target*

Hi Zotos,

hab die Target Datei gefunden(CD). 

Danke: Vladi


----------



## zotos (17 Februar 2008)

Hallo Vladi,
schön das Du die Datei nun gefunden hast. Funktioniert jetzt auch alles?


----------



## vladi (19 Februar 2008)

*Schon wieder Sch.. Help Me...  ;-)*

Hi,
(Hi Zotos  )..
Also das PLCWinNT hatte ich probiert, alles OK. Jetzt, Tag später, startet das Program nicht mehr, bzw. startet, sagt "Demo, nur für 2 Stunden..", dann kommt kurz das Programmfenster(grau), und verschwindet wieder: keine Meldung, nichts. Was ist denn das jetzt? Das Einzige in der Zwischenzeit war, das XP (Pro.SP2) irgendwelche Updates installiert hat.
Oder gibt es irgendwas in der Registry, oder INI File..
Hab CoDeSys nachinstalliert: nix. 
CoDeSys läuft nachwievor.
   
Gibt es das PLCWinNT allein als Install, bzw. irgendwie Update? Ich habe Vers.2.4.1.2.

Danke.

Vladi


----------



## zotos (19 Februar 2008)

Die Echtzeiterweiterung von CoDeSys für Windows XP usw. ist in der Demo auf 2 Stunden Laufzeit begrenzt (also max. 2h und dann muss dieses Programm neugestartet werden). Ich gehe davon aus das Du die Demo verwendest.

Das PLCwinNT ist ja ein eigenständiges Programm hast Du das mal deinstalliert und neu installiert? Ohne die Entwicklungsumgebung zu berühren.


----------



## vladi (19 Februar 2008)

*PLCWinNT*

Hi,
ja, das mit den 2 Std. ist klar, es läuft aber keine 2 Sekunden..
Vorher, nach dem Start, war da das Programmfenster, mit IP Adresse, Start/Reset Button usw. Jetzt startet es kurz, alles grau, und beendet sich sofort wieder(beobachtet im TaskMan).
Ne, *nur* das Prog habe ich nicht deinstalliert und neu installiert, das hat die Installroutine vom CoDeSys gemacht.. Muss ich schauen, wo die Setupfiles davon sind..Komische Sache.

V.


----------

